# Kill Switch Lanyard...Who Wears Them?



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

For me it's just like buckling up when I get in my truck. How about the rest of you?

TH


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

I only wear mine when fishing a tournament.


----------



## kempker1199 (Aug 9, 2006)

On our old boat, you could pull the switch&#8230;.and the boat would continue doing what it was doing&#8230;.so it was kinda pointless


----------



## Bluffer (Feb 24, 2005)

Kayaks dont need em either. Just PFDs


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

All the time, even walk to the front of the boat ans it unplugs and I wonder why the engine will not start *rollseyes*


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

All I have now is a yak, but for for the previous 20 or so years when I had power boats equipped with kill switches I used them religiously. I once worked with a guy who had been thrown from a boat under way and got hit by the prop. His scars were enough for me to be convinced of the kill switch's worth.


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Yesirree. I even had an embarasssing moment when I could not figure out why my boat wouldn't start. Took it to the shop.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*I replied to this.....*

however I don't have a boat... but if I get into a boat I will ask politely that whoever is running the boat to please put on your kill switch....

I saw a horrendous accident in Port Mansfield first hand if the young man would have been wearing a switch the entire accident would have been avioded.

I also have been on a boat in a tourney going 63mph's down the intercoastal when a certain capt. decided he wanted to point out a landmark and wham... we both ate the fiberglass on his boat and my knees felt like they were both broke.

I just don't see how wearing it can do anything but help out in case something were to happen!

Jode


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

After seeing a good buddy of mine life-flighted after being thrown out of his boat and hit by the hull and prop, I don't put mine in gear unless mine is attached.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

I had to click the "sometimes" choice, but after reading some of these posts, I'm going to try to become an "always" guy.


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

Always and we wear our life jackets when under way too.


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

I had to choose 'sometimes' too. Always the kill switch and PFD when by myself, in high boat traffic, or in the dark. Seldom at other times.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Lat22 said:


> I had to click the "sometimes" choice, but after reading some of these posts, I'm going to try to become an "always" guy.


Yeah, me too.


----------



## Hang Time (Jun 14, 2004)

Bay boat - yes
Offshore boat - no


----------



## pevotva (Sep 7, 2005)

Ya know about 5 years ago my brother got thrown out of a (brand withheld) flats boat at a local lake. 2 other people got thrown out and the third person rode the unpiloted boat up on the bank between two liveoaks. All were probably drinking driving in the dark without a spotlight and had no business being out. Anyhoo after that happened he has a new respect for boats. Waiting around for 4 hours in the dark while you are bleeding will do that I guess. I thought man what idiots and then thought I dont were my kill switch or a life jacket when out in the bay. I have since started using my kill switch and will to set that example for my sons. BTW I had two seatbelt tickets before I got convinced to wear it when it was law years ago. Some people, myself included are hard to accept change even if it could save your life.


----------



## backlash (May 29, 2004)

I have three freinds missing offshore maybe in part to not wearing his lanyard. Not sure if that had anything to do with it but I do know he never wore it. So I wear mine just in case!!!


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

I try to use it 100% of the time, since I am new to boating. I did catch myself a couple of times not using it though so I cant say 100%


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

ALWAYS.

It's cheap insurance.


----------



## d hop (Aug 12, 2004)

I don't own a boat and I don't understand why people don't wear them.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I always have kill switch and PFD on while doing anything more than idle, but strip them off once we reach the destination or slow down to idle.


----------



## MilosMaster (Aug 18, 2005)

I ALWAYS wear mine now. About five years ago, on the Fourth of July, after hanging out drinking on the water all day down in Rockport, a buddy and I decided we just had to hit our evening fishing hole. We were cruising down the St. Joe Shoreline at around 50mph and I swerved hard to avoid a crab trap bouy that I should have clearly seen. I cut it too hard, then overcorrected too much. That was all she wrote. The boat swapped ends and we were both thrown pretty far, along with pretty much everything else on board. I hit the water with such force I did at least three complete somersaults underwater, washing out both of my contacts and disorienting me severely. Had we not been in four feet of water there is a chance we both would have drowned. It was a miracle neither of us was seriously injured.

For whatever reason, that day was the very first time I ever wore my kill switch. I guess I knew something might happen, given my less than sober state. The kill switch did it's job and the boat shut down and came to a stop about 100 yards from where we landed. That incident really opened up my eyes about the dangers of drinking and driving, both boats and cars. It is not something to mess with, and I should have known better at the time. It is safe to say I learned my lesson.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

I only wear it when in deeper water or fishing alone. I have always thought it would be a good idea to carry a spare in case the captain does get thrown out or falls out the other people fishing with you can start the boat and pick up the others.


----------



## WWR (Nov 22, 2006)

After reading this thread, I am not going to get in my boat without it on! I have always had that "it can't happen to me" mentality.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

fishin shallow said:


> I only wear it when in deeper water or fishing alone. I have always thought it would be a good idea to carry a spare in case the captain does get thrown out or falls out the other people fishing with you can start the boat and pick up the others.


Don't need a spare, just flip the little switch back up without the lanyard attached.


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Always*

Last year me and my brother were both thrown off my 12' Scooter and he wasn't wearing the kill switch. Luckily when it tossed him off, he turned the wheel and the boat was doing circles rather than going straight ahead. Ever since that episode whoever is driving that particular boat wears the switch. On a side note a just bought a 2004 Explorer 17tv and I'll for sure be wearing it on that boat as well. While we were test driving the Explorer the salesman swapped ends and dang near threw all three of us off the boat. BTW he wasn't wearing the kill switch nor did he bring PFDs on the boat during the test drive.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

the only thing worse than being run over by my boat would be watching it run over someone else


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I am also guilty of not always using mine. I don't use PFDs either, unless it gets rough or dark, but I don't keep them packed away either. They're ready to go. Then again, my boat tops out at about 25mph and I rarely run it wide open. I got used to slow boats, and that's the way I like it. I'm definitely going to start wearing the lanyard though. I bought a wrist band for the purpose, but never put it in the boat. - Coach


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

My 19 Shoalwater swapped ends on me and I was thrown off the leaning post into the throttle and the boat torqued hard to the right throwing the boat in to a spin. My wife and kids were thrown out and I held the wheel until the g force finnaly made me let go. The boat came around and hit my wife and kids (she was holding them and actually kicked off the side of the boat) I remember hitting the water and then seeing the sunshine above the surface and then the propeller. Next thing I remember was back- stroking to the shoreline and a guy jumping in to help me. Larry Padgett (old whaler) rammed his boat into mine and jumped aboard to shut it down and save my wife and 2 boys. I then remember seeing my knee and thinking I would need some stitches. Then I remember a nurse at my side helping me and an ambulance guy yelling to get the lifeflight quick because "This guys not going to make it". Next I am on a helicopter lifting off the freeway and heading to Herman where Dr. red Duke and EG Melisnos would spend the next week re attaching my leg and repairing the knee with stomach muscles. 6 months later I could get out of bed and today about 6 yrs later I can walk pretty good. Collapsed lungs, broken ribs, severed right foot and totally obliterated left knee with a lifetime of pain because I knew how to drive boats, been doing it a long time and thought those kill switches were a hassle.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

^^ and that right there is reason enough to attach yourself to the kill switch.


----------



## toyotapilot (Jun 11, 2004)

I used to never wear mine. Never had any bad experiences but one day just decided I always would, and have since. Started wearing a life jacket after doing a Crab Trap cleanup where you were required to wear one and decided it wasn't that bad since I had just bought a comfy neoprene one. After that always wear the jacket and safety lanyard when under way.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

Always: I cannot just pick mine back up an restart the engine, you have to have something to hold it up- I have used a clothes pin to hold mine up 1 time


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

PalmsUp said:


> My 19 Shoalwater swapped ends on me and I was thrown off the leaning post into the throttle and the boat torqued hard to the right throwing the boat in to a spin. My wife and kids were thrown out and I held the wheel until the g force finnaly made me let go. The boat came around and hit my wife and kids (she was holding them and actually kicked off the side of the boat) I remember hitting the water and then seeing the sunshine above the surface and then the propeller. Next thing I remember was back- stroking to the shoreline and a guy jumping in to help me. Larry Padgett (old whaler) rammed his boat into mine and jumped aboard to shut it down and save my wife and 2 boys. I then remember seeing my knee and thinking I would need some stitches. Then I remember a nurse at my side helping me and an ambulance guy yelling to get the lifeflight quick because "This guys not going to make it". Next I am on a helicopter lifting off the freeway and heading to Herman where Dr. red Duke and EG Melisnos would spend the next week re attaching my leg and repairing the knee with stomach muscles. 6 months later I could get out of bed and today about 6 yrs later I can walk pretty good. Collapsed lungs, broken ribs, severed right foot and totally obliterated left knee with a lifetime of pain because I knew how to drive boats, been doing it a long time and thought those kill switches were a hassle.


Wow!


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

justletmein said:


> Wow!


Exactly what I was thinking. That and Mont's comment pretty much sum it up. Thanks for posting this and reminding us how important it is. As much as I'd like to be able to say all of the time, it's really only MOST of the time and that's not enough.


----------



## Calcasieu Cracker (May 24, 2004)

90% lanyard
25% pfd

looking to improve those numbers

Palmsup - thanks for sharing, your story has the potential to save lives


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

"Palmsup - thanks for sharing, your story has the potential to save lives"

If that don't what will? 
Rick


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

Try to but not allways but when it gets rough allways remember to put it on


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

justletmein said:


> Wow!


 What a story. Thanks glad you are doing better and thanks again for taking the time to remind all of us the importance.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

As a freshwater boater all my life I rarely get into the big waves. I drive safely, don't drink, and don't go excessively fast and up until now have been hardheaded enough to not use it. I never knew so many people get thrown out of their boats. Some of these responses are scary though. Maybe it's time to dust off the old lanyard, thanks guys.


----------



## Jim-Bo (Jun 14, 2005)

Last year I watched a empty boat circling in Copono bay. I later found out that a fisherman was hit by the prop & killed.

I had a switch installed that week on my boat. I use it most of the time & all ways when boating alone.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Like most I don't wear my kill switch lanyard. But after reading some of these post, you can bit your bottom dollar the next time I'm in my boat I will have it on.





This is a good post, It has opened the eyes of many.



Thanks Trouthhunter and all for posting.






FishBone


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

At 10:27 this morning, I said that I'd try to become an "always" guy. After reading Palmsup's post, I will not "try. I "will". Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kraymond (Aug 12, 2005)

It's not that big of a deal to go ahead and hook it up. I don't want my daughter to have to grow up without me. I have hit freak waves, pipes, had a coworker get hit between the eyes with a large mullet, ect..and bet alot of others hear on this board have had close calls.


----------



## west texas salt (May 20, 2007)

_ KEEP MINE ATTACHED TO MY LIFE JACKET AND WENT THE BOAT IS MOVING, I HAVE MY PFD ON._


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Always wear mine.As a Captain it is my responsability to keep my clients safe.Wearing a kill switch is part of that!Wearing a kill switch will keep you and your fishing buds safe,as well as surrounding boaters, in the event something should happen.My .02 cents.


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

Wear mine all the time. Just like buckling up in the truck.


----------



## REM (Dec 18, 2006)

Always use mine. Get in the habit and you will not forget when needed the most. Its like a seat belt in a car if you wait to put it on when road conditions or traffic become hazardous it may be to late.


----------



## A Salt Weapon (Jan 23, 2006)

I usually only wear it when I'm alone in the boat. I always forget that I have it clipped to me and get up, killing the motor before I was ready to kill it.

I agree it's a good idea though.


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*kill switch*

Kill Switch and life jackets when running.
Terry


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Kill switch on my shirt or ankle always!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Allways did!


----------



## Cap-N-Red (May 21, 2004)

I do use it most of the time. But being an old phart , I forget sometimes


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I do use it most of the time. But being an old phart , I forget sometimes


Boy I know that's right Red...you're the only person I know who won 12 million dollars but then forgot to pick it up within the 30 day time limit. 

TH


----------



## BritishSlave (Aug 17, 2004)

If the big motors running, the kill switch is hooked to the life vest I have on. That's a promise I made to my wife after a friend drowned after being thrown from his boat and not wearing a vest or kill switch.


----------



## jighed (Jul 20, 2006)

I always have the vest on but the kill switch is on when I am in unfamiliar waters or rough water. After reading these posts, I'll always have it on while running.

Good post


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm trying to get in the habit, but sometimes I forget.


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

everyone should also check that the kill swith is working 
Going Coastal wasent working properly about a year ago 
so double check that the engine dies when you pull it off
ohh and I always wear mine after hearing a story about someone not wearing theirs


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

Kill switch hooked to the PFD - always. 

Came up on a kid in treading water in the river once and his boat was circling him. He was tired out by the time we got there and the boat circle was closing in on him. Another boat had been there trying to figure out what to do and then we went for it. They rammed the boat and we pulled the kid out of the water when he would have likely been chopped on the next pass. Had he been wearing his kill switch it would have shutdown and he may have simply climbed back in. Was not wearing a PFD either. Could have been an early end to life by something easily preventable.

Palmsup story is very powerful. Thanks for sharing and wish you all the best on a continued recovery.

GCB


----------



## RECONER (Jun 5, 2006)

Always


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Palmsup..That story sent chills down my spine. Thanks for reminding us what can happen. I'm so glad you made it and your family is okay!!


----------



## Cat Man (Jan 11, 2007)

*spare*



justletmein said:


> Don't need a spare, just flip the little switch back up without the lanyard attached.


Not all styles work this way. The horseshoe style requires the lanyard. The teardrop style does fit over a toggle which can be flipped up to run w/o the lanyard. I have been thrown out of a small boat that did not have a kill switch. I attach the lanyard to the life jacket and leave it there. When running the jacket and lanyard are attached. When stopped the jacket and lanyard are stowed. Too easy to do and too big a chance not to!


----------



## Cat Man (Jan 11, 2007)

*You could be a life saver!*



Trouthunter said:


> For me it's just like buckling up when I get in my truck. How about the rest of you?
> 
> TH


Trouthunter, I do not think I know you personally, but this is just the kind of post that could literally be a lifesaver! After reading the "sometimes" that are now "always" guys, you never know whose life you may have saved. Kudos to you!

One more story: One of my techs was testing an older bass boat the other day. The boat was in for run out problems, not steering. We test our boats in the Neches River so not much room for problems. He just got the boat to top speed and the old steering cable broke sending the boat in a high speed hard turn. The turn threw him out of the driver's seat to the other side of the boat. Our policy is to use the kill switch, luckily he was. The boat shut down - a lot faster than his heart rate did. Without the switch, he would have ended up in the trees destroying a customer's boat and possibly himself.


----------



## jackfish (May 21, 2004)

Three things that I just never understood.
1. Not wearing a kill switch when it's right there.
2. Not wearing a seat belt when you are almost sitting on it.
3. Speeding

After 33 years in the Fire Service, I have seen some unbelievable accidents and injuries that could have been prevented or lessoned with with the use of belts and driving the speed limit. My question is, where in the world are you going that you have to drive that fast and what would it hurt to wear a belt or kill switch. Being a Professional Guide, I can't even think about hurting or killing one of my customers because I was too stupid to wear a kill switch.

Just my two cents worth.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Mine doesn't have a switch, unless I have never noticed it


justletmein said:


> Don't need a spare, just flip the little switch back up without the lanyard attached.


----------



## locolobo (Dec 2, 2005)

*Kill switch*

You should have put a sometime in there somewhere. KI wear a seatbelt always. Passenger or driver; In town or highway.. Somehow I never got into the habit of clipping the Kill switch.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

Trouthunter - Great thread, thanks. Thanks also to all who contributed. You just can't figure accidents; this may save the life of somebody reading or one of their passengers. KUDOS!!


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

Ever since Arthur Laurence's (TPWD) accident in Matagorda a few years back I wear mine religiously! I figure if it could happen to him with all of the hours that he's logged behind the wheel, then it could happen to anyone! Also had one save another buddy after he got thrown from his boat. He got launched out of his boat (while fishing by himself), and when he looked up his boat had circled and stopped a few feet away facing him! Enough said!

Late,
Cox


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

My 19 Shoalwater swapped ends on me and I was thrown off the leaning post into the throttle and the boat torqued hard to the right throwing the boat in to a spin. My wife and kids were thrown out and I held the wheel until the g force finnaly made me let go. The boat came around and hit my wife and kids (she was holding them and actually kicked off the side of the boat) I remember hitting the water and then seeing the sunshine above the surface and then the propeller. Next thing I remember was back- stroking to the shoreline and a guy jumping in to help me. Larry Padgett (old whaler) rammed his boat into mine and jumped aboard to shut it down and save my wife and 2 boys. I then remember seeing my knee and thinking I would need some stitches. Then I remember a nurse at my side helping me and an ambulance guy yelling to get the lifeflight quick because "This guys not going to make it". Next I am on a helicopter lifting off the freeway and heading to Herman where Dr. red Duke and EG Melisnos would spend the next week re attaching my leg and repairing the knee with stomach muscles. 6 months later I could get out of bed and today about 6 yrs later I can walk pretty good. Collapsed lungs, broken ribs, severed right foot and totally obliterated left knee with a lifetime of pain because I knew how to drive boats, been doing it a long time and thought those kill switches were a hassle.


----------



## gulf_addict (Aug 26, 2005)

Since I started reading this yesterday it has been stuck in my mind. I live very near a lake and freshwater fish by myself as often as possible. I have never worn the kill switch or a PFD....until now.

I have always worn my seatbelt but never made the connection. Now it seems utterly ignorant NOT to wear these safety devices available to me. Thanks to whoever started this thread and thanks to Mont for this board and the education it can and does provide daily. My .02.


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Trouthunter - Great thread, thanks. Thanks also to all who contributed. You just can't figure accidents; this may save the life of somebody reading or one of their passengers. KUDOS!!


EJ took the words right out of my mouth. Maybe this will save at least one life, either yours or someone in your family.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
[email protected]
www.TexasBigFish.com

Team Lone Star Graphite Rods
Team Brown Lures
Team AMP Lures
Team Mosca Boats


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

justletmein said:


> Don't need a spare, just flip the little switch back up without the lanyard attached.


Mine is a push button, meaning the button needs to be pushed in and without the lantern the switch is in the out position.

Great tread, mine will be on for now on.


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

One more thing to consider for those of you who have small kids...
The throttle cable can be easy for those little kids to grab onto. I know my son has figured out how to release mine and move it. I have been teaching him not to play with that, but kids will be kids. Even when you're not underway, the throttle can be engaged, and a sudden jolt can knock you out of the boat if you're not prepared (standing on the bow, stern, etc). I have been trying to wear mine everytime I go out and the motor is running. I bought a jet-ski style strap just for the kill switch so I can slip in and out. I often wear shorts with no handy clips to attach the lanyard, so I figured the wrist strap was the way to go. Not even mentioning here those binnacle controls that are very easy to engage (no button?).


----------



## Tex (Oct 18, 2004)

Always on my wrist when running. And used to be when I was a guest on a friend's boat I didn't want to tell them how to drive until.................we were doing a drift in Rockport's Estes flats, I watched this tourqoise boat heading out to the channel. He missed the gut out, was inside the orange cones by the little island. He switched ends, 2 dudes flew out, the boat wiggled free and took off. Expected to see a fireball but it started circling nearly running them over. It finally beached on the same sand bar that flipped them. I will never forget the sight of all that happened so fast.


----------



## tmcmahon (Feb 23, 2005)

I run a low sided aluminum boat and a surface drive mud motor....it is imperative that the kill switch be worn running what I do and where I run it-


----------



## JWL (Jul 1, 2004)

*There must be some pretty bad boaters here*

I have been boating, inshore, offshore, and lake for forty years and have never been thrown form a boat. That said, I do wear the kill lanyard when running offshore by myself in rough weather.

The stories here about people running 40 + mph in bays and shallow water remind me of the Darwin awards. If you are speed demons, drinking, running at night in crowded waters you deserve what you get. Some of these stories reming me of the bass bubbas I see on local lakes running their bass boats 60+ mph to get one mile down the lake.


----------



## DAVIDC (Jul 10, 2006)

I am guilty of not wearing mine I never got in the habbit of weraing it I do use it on the jet ski but I need to start on the boat. I have seen the aftermath of not using it and know better. Bad me Bad me


----------



## reelumin (Nov 16, 2006)

I sometimes use it. I don't drink (alcohol) and boat so I've felt pretty safe when I'm in the water. I have been using it mostly when it is rough in the bay or offshore. I need to start using it all the time.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

JWL said:


> I have been boating, inshore, offshore, and lake for forty years and have never been thrown form a boat. That said, I do wear the kill lanyard when running offshore by myself in rough weather.
> 
> The stories here about people running 40 + mph in bays and shallow water remind me of the Darwin awards. If you are speed demons, drinking, running at night in crowded waters you deserve what you get. Some of these stories reming me of the bass bubbas I see on local lakes running their bass boats 60+ mph to get one mile down the lake.


I thought the same thing reading a few of the posts, some DUI's and such too kinda makes me nervous. I think the 2cool community is the "cream of the crop" when boating and such is concerned and we have some dare devils among us so it's a bit scary to think about the others that are out there too.


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

My accident was due to faulty boat design. A ski boat cut in front of me and the bow of the 19 Shoalwater dug in and spun around. After the accident and I was able to think straight I contacted the guys at the Houston Chonicle and they did a story on my accident. I hated to put myself out as the town fool because I knew I would get comments from people like *JWL* but felt it was best to try to remind people that they should wear thier kill switches, same as my posting the story here. When the article came out I was contacted by 12 guys who had simular situations with thier tunnel hull flat back, v nose designed boats. Read in this thread where an Explorer spun out on a test ride. Sure there are other factors like BUI and not paying attention or otherwise but you just never know when you will have a problem. Please do not pass judgement, just think about your safety. BTW I still like the Shoalwater boats so please do not give me any sh[email="[email protected]%"]%t[/email] about them.


----------



## predator22 (Feb 2, 2005)

I have never used my lanyard, I have never known anybody to use a lanyard, however, after this post I think I will starting wearing one. Yikes.


----------



## JWL (Jul 1, 2004)

I, in no way, meant to point a finger at any one person as I don't know any individual's story. It just seems there are a lot of stories about people hauling *** in shallow water with a lot of other boats around which seems to me to be inviting trouble.


----------



## augie-m (Apr 12, 2005)

Not Wearing The Saftey Lanyard Enabled Me To Learn That I Float Perfectly Straight Upside Down In The Saltwater. Not A Cool Thing To Find Out @ 10:30 At Nite !!!!! I Now Sit At The Front Of The Safety First!!! Church And Preach To The Choir.

Augie-m


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

JWL said:


> I have been boating, inshore, offshore, and lake for forty years *and have never been thrown form a boat.* That said, I do wear the kill lanyard when running *offshore by myself in rough weather*.
> 
> The stories here about people running 40 + mph in bays and shallow water remind me of the Darwin awards. If you are speed demons, drinking, running at night in crowded waters *you deserve what you get*. Some of these stories reming me of the bass bubbas I see on local lakes running their bass boats 60+ mph to get one mile down the lake.


All it takes is one time no matter who's at fault and you too will become a statistic. I'll bet 99.99% of you have never got your hand cut off in a meat grinder, but there's always that chance!

We were on Lake Travis back in the late 70's running jet boats that all ran well over 70 MPH. The boat I was in ran closer to 90 MPH, with a 482 CI Big Block, Team G dual quad intake and many other extras. We were running hard against a guy in a Hydro Boat when some guy in a 15' tri-hull with a small outboard cut directly in front of us at 1/4 throttle throwing a huge wake. We had no place to go but straight over his 3+ foot wake at over 75 MPH. The Youngblood hull we were in sailed across the wake through the air and we landed 1/4 side ways throwing us from the boat. Fortunately, we were all ok but had glass rash across my legs as I came out from under the dash board. The guy that cut us off came over to help us and couldn't apologize enough for not looking over his shoulder before turning across our path. So did we deserve what we got due to the fault of another?

Running offshore, by yourself in rough weather. Here's your sign.


----------



## backlasher (Dec 20, 2004)

I don't know what to hook it to! BTW boat or kayak, when bad things happen, they happen too fast to do anything about 'em.


----------



## specksorreds (Aug 24, 2005)

*Thank you for the story Palmsup*

I personally were mine all the time. I should wear my life jacket more and need to get in that mode. It's like hardhead said, all it takes is once and it's not about being a bad boater, going fast or whatever, it's about knowing the possibilities and conditions surrounding you. If your running *ANY* v-nosed boat you stand a chance of shearing it in a wave and/or swapping ends with it. Your chances are that much higher if your running a v-tunnel and your running around with the motor jacked up all the time. Decrease those chances and keep the motor down unless you need it up. All it takes is 1 second.

I'm going to personally cut Palmsup's story out, laminate it and put it in my wallet. Next time I'm with someone that doesn't want to put their kill switch on I'm going to pull the switch, pull the story out and make them read it. It's pure and simply common sense to wear it.


----------



## Pathfinder (Jun 9, 2004)

I have a buddy with a prosthetic arm and leg that I think about every time I turn on the ignition. I used to be a "sometimes guy", but after having friends go through a life changing accident, I take it very serious now. You owe it to your passengers and other boaters to wear it. The people we take on our boats are the ones that we care so much about, why wouldn't you want to protect them? The thing that bothers me more than a friend losing his arm and leg, is is the fact that the guy driving the boat loved to fish more than anything and he hasn't even seen the water in the years since the accident. Though he was seriously hurt too, his wounds are in his memory. I hope that one day he'll be ready to fish with us again. He hasn't seen the water since the accident and I can't imagine how bad it hurts to give up the thing you love most. 

I have a wristband that is attached to mine that I run my hand through every time I start the boat. If you are ever on a boat and the captain doesn't wear his, you tell him to give it to you! Someone needs to wear it, if not the driver. I take the opportunity to tell this story every time this subject comes up with the hopes that you will understand that the kill switch is so easy to wear, but the repercussions for not wearing it when you need it will change your life.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

I will admit to not wearing it, but I should...and definitely will now after reading this. It's basically just stupid not to, after what you guys have said. 

The same folks that are aware of it and don't use it from here on out, probably don't wear a seatbelt either. Man...those folks, at least in my book, are the darwin award winners right there. People being smart about safety just makes good sense.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Some interesting results on this poll. Hopefully those who don't wear their kill switch lanyard or who only do it some of the time when running will get into the habit of attaching it before they start their motor.

TH


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Fished all day Saturday. Never started the boat without the PFD and lanyard on. It was no big deal. I'm doing it all the time from now on. I even think the Game Warden appreciated it. He just wanted me to show him a fire extinguisher from about 30 yards away.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

It is so hard to get flipped out of a boat that doesn't have the hull design that is guaranteed to swap ends on ya.
I have been thrown out of, as a passenger, in the last forty years, and El Pescador and a Mowdy. Twice out of the Mowdy.

My shoulder still hurts.


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

I wear my kill switch lanyard religiously.....


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

I've been slung out of a boat twice, blew one over at 95, and now drive a hull that never wants to go in a straight line. It is really wanting to toss me some day if I'm not paying attention. I've seen what props can do to a body, and I've seen the results of a un-piloted missle going across the lake. You might indeed be the best boat driver ever, but *HE* isn't over there that not paying attention, neither is that pipe at water level, or that log floating 2" under the surface. I do wear the kill switch, it will save a life if it's needed and actually used.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Ugh. I will read this thread in all it's monstrous glory in it's entirety, but I have not yet.. 

I wear them in the few occasions I ever ride pwc,s. I never wear them offshore.. I will admit it is a choice and possibly a bad one, but my boats not errrr, wasn't that fast n almost always had another assisting. I have only ran a small jonboat inshore, didn't use that one either...



Sent from my mobile command center.


----------



## Orion85 (Apr 11, 2013)

cclayton01 said:


> While we were test driving the Explorer the salesman swapped ends and dang near threw all three of us off the boat. [BTW he wasn't wearing the kill switch nor did he bring PFDs on the boat during the test drive.]


Grounds for termination

I don't have a power boat, but I will wear one if I ever do. I don't trust water, weird stuff happens too easily on the water, add speed and water can be pretty destructive.

I like the idea of hooking it to your PFD. That way you can treat your PFD like a "seat belt".


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Use to be about 50/50 in my past boats, in my new one I put it on anytime I plan to jump up on plane.


----------



## rsmith (Jun 29, 2007)

Always because I fish alone and require anyone behind the wheel to wear it. Remember when nobody wanted to wear a seat belt? Most wear them now because they save lives and not just because of the fines.


----------



## VetSpeck (Aug 13, 2005)

Every time I start the engine


----------



## czechmark2 (Jul 15, 2009)

Always wear it except when idling around in the canals. Probably should wear it then too. Good post. Good reminder for all.


----------



## longhorn1975 (Oct 2, 2005)

Anybody that has been sheared by a wave understands the importance of a kill switch. My Dad and brother both threw people out of the boat in this situation. I always wear the lanyard over my wrist while underway. It only takes a split second to be tossed out of the boat when you shear a wave and the boat rotates 90 degrees. I always test mine to be sure it is working prior to a long voyage.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

been wearing it more lately. will continue to wear it more.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

PalmsUp said:


> My 19 Shoalwater swapped ends on me and I was thrown off the leaning post into the throttle and the boat torqued hard to the right throwing the boat in to a spin. My wife and kids were thrown out and I held the wheel until the g force finnaly made me let go. The boat came around and hit my wife and kids (she was holding them and actually kicked off the side of the boat) I remember hitting the water and then seeing the sunshine above the surface and then the propeller. Next thing I remember was back- stroking to the shoreline and a guy jumping in to help me. Larry Padgett (old whaler) rammed his boat into mine and jumped aboard to shut it down and save my wife and 2 boys. I then remember seeing my knee and thinking I would need some stitches. Then I remember a nurse at my side helping me and an ambulance guy yelling to get the lifeflight quick because "This guys not going to make it". Next I am on a helicopter lifting off the freeway and heading to Herman where Dr. red Duke and EG Melisnos would spend the next week re attaching my leg and repairing the knee with stomach muscles. 6 months later I could get out of bed and today about 6 yrs later I can walk pretty good. Collapsed lungs, broken ribs, severed right foot and totally obliterated left knee with a lifetime of pain because I knew how to drive boats, been doing it a long time and thought those kill switches were a hassle.


Pretty sure my wife took care of you in ICU, I remember her telling me this story. She worked down there for 8 years in Trauma and under Duke and the other surgeons. Glad your here to tell it


----------



## Capt. Forrest (Jan 5, 2005)

I wear mine 100% of the time. I actually also carry a spare in the box under one of the front hatches.

I have a rule with clients who book trips. If they ever see me without the kill switch on while the big motor is running, then their trip is FREE!!! I haven't had to give a trip away yet.

This all started when I was around 8 (33 years ago). My parents and I were running the skeeter bass boat on the San Jac river. Steering gave out while on plane, thus boat goes into a hard spin. I was ejected out the rear of the boat and hit my head on the midsection or lower unit of the motor. Luckily for me my DAD was wearing the kill switch!! Had he not been wearing it, I probably wouldn't be typing this today!

Last year, my dad and I were at Hampton's Landing in Aransas Pass when Kali was brought in. Just a grim reminder of what can happen on the water.

Oh, THANKS DAD, for instilling in me the safety and respect aspects of owning and operating a boat!!!! (as well as everything else you have taught me over the years)

Capt. Forrest


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I wear mine when there are other people in the boat but I will admit to not wearing it when I am by myself. It is a huge PIA by yourself.


----------



## Tennif Shoe (Aug 11, 2011)

When I was around 10 years old, my dad bought a 14 foot v hull alum. boat with a 25 HP zuke on it. Went out for the first ride and break in at lake conroe. After a day of being on the lake, my dad, my brother and I where heading in, because it was getting rough, dad was driving, my brother was sitting next to him on the bench, and i was sitting on the bottom of the boat leaning against the bench. When we where coming into dock in the no wake zone, the boat started doing full throttle circles. It then staigtend out for a second, then went back to doing circles. After about 2 more turns, I look back to ask my dad why he was doing that, he was not there, and my brother was gone too. I got up and killed the engine, to find my dad and my brother in the water right next to the boat. What had happen ( this was in a no wake zone) was the engine had hit a stump which pulled my dad overboard while taking the engine to full throttle. My brother tried to straighten it out, but ended up in the water with my dad. They where trying to swim away from the boat with out getting hit in the head! From that day on, if anyone wanted to drive any of my dads boats, the kill switch had to be on them. When I get a boat it will be the same way.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

PalmsUp said:


> My accident was due to faulty boat design. A ski boat cut in front of me and the bow of the 19 Shoalwater dug in and spun around. After the accident and I was able to think straight I contacted the e guys at the Houston Chonicle and they did a story on my accident. I hated to put myself out as the town fool because I knew I would get comments fromecklessly people like *JWL* but felt it was best to try to remind people that they should wear thier kill switches, same as my posting the story here. When the article came out I was contacted by 12 guys who had simular situations with thier tunnel hull flat back, v nose designed boats. Read in this thread where an Explorer spun out on a test ride. Sure there are other factors like BUI and not paying attention or otherwise but you just never know when you will have a problem. Please do not pass judgement, just think about your safety. BTW I still like the boats so please do not give me any sh[email="[email protected]%"]%t[/email] about them.


I don't mean to be an arse but that is driver error. I had a 21SW TV for 10 years and never had anything near a swap end moment. I knew the limitations on the hull and drove it accordingly. You have to know your boat. Dangerous driver, not boat. Not passing judgement on you but just because you had a problem doesn't make it a boat design problem.


----------



## Crab Trap (May 7, 2006)

All the time!!!!


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

Every time I turn on the motor I put on the lanyard. Yeah, it's a PIA and sometimes I forget it's attached to me and I leave the console and my motor dies, but that is only a small thing and the potential of wearing it is a lifesaver for me and my passengers.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

I always wear my kill switch, and inflatable PFD in the winter when I'm underway wearing waders.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

I've never worn the kill switch lanyard.....until yesterday. After that boat crash on N Padre, I had a change of heart. It'll be on every time I start the engine. Gonna get us some of those fancy inflating PFD's too!


----------



## John Shannon (May 27, 2012)

It's commendable that all of these people have the courage to get on here and tell these stories even though some of them might be considered embarrassing. Thank you!

I too had a bad experience when I was younger. Ever since then the lanyard is attached to some part of me. I was in about 8" of water and the wind was gusting upwards of 20 mph that day. I had my girlfriend with me. I did the ol make a turn to get up move. Bad idea! A wave pushed the boat up as we got perpendicular to it and drove the other side into the ground. We were both catapulted out of the boat and into the drink. Fortunately the water was shallow enough that we just skid across the bottom but that was also the bad thing about it. I got the wind knocked out of me and my girl was a little disoriented. When I managed to stand up my boat was idling towards me and probably would've landed in top of me and drowned me if I would have laid there any longer. I managed to get in and get it shut down before any major damage happened. I learned a very valuable lesson that day though. Always always wear the lanyard and plan for the unexpected. 

Moral of the story isâ€¦please don't think you are invincible. Whether you are 20, as I was, or 60. It can happen. Every time you get home safe is one time closer to the time you won't be so lucky if you don't use the safety features that are available to you. 

Thanks for the thread!!!


-John


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*cheap insurance*

Its like free insurance that I'm sure we already paid for..Life jackets/kill switch..(cheapest insurance you will ever find)


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I wear mine when there are other people in the boat but I will admit to not wearing it when I am by myself. It is a huge PIA by yourself.


Not really Blake...I wear mine on my wrist. It fits snug but when I have to remove it it's simple and I hang it on the throttle.

TH


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

I srarted wearing mine in the late 70's or early 80's. The reason I did is because of what I saw at South Padre. The causeway was fairly new and a friend and I were fishing on the south side of it. About 9 am a boat pased by with two small kids sitting in front and the Dad driving. All had their PFD's on and luckly the Da had his kill switch on. Just as they were approaching the causeway, someone threw a beer bottle out of a car and hit the Dad right between the eyes. He went out the back of the boat, and the kill switch shut down the engine. I can't imagine what it would have been like with a boat running free with two little kids.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Danny Jansen said:


> I srarted wearing mine in the late 70's or early 80's. The reason I did is because of what I saw at South Padre. The causeway was fairly new and a friend and I were fishing on the south side of it. About 9 am a boat pased by with two small kids sitting in front and the Dad driving. All had their PFD's on and luckly the Da had his kill switch on. Just as they were approaching the causeway, someone threw a beer bottle out of a car and hit the Dad right between the eyes. He went out the back of the boat, and the kill switch shut down the engine. I can't imagine what it would have been like with a boat running free with two little kids.


Did the bottle break? That is horrible.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## fishnvet (Mar 6, 2005)

Whoever posted to check that your kill switch actually works, made a very good point. When I flush my motor after a trip I kill the motor by pulling the kill switch. One time I pulled it and the motor kept running. Turns out the kill switch went bad and had to be replaced. 90 HP Nissan. It sure got my attention.


----------



## Boatcrazy700 (May 30, 2010)

Everyday at work or at play.


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

They come in real handy if you get thrown of a jet-ski. Been there. done that. I always where it


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

I had to disconnect mine after I had some trouble with my controls and never hooked it back up. I guess that would be a no for me..


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Lanyard Wear*

Anyone with Common Sense! Too many things can (and will)happen. JMHO C2


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

I wear mine all the time. 

Biggie


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

I usually fall into the sometimes category. I happened upon this thread last night and I fished by myself this morning. I made a concious effort to put my PFD and kill switch when traveling faster than an idle.
Don't get me wrong. Although I'm getting older I'm still "bulletproof". It's just the bullets hurt a lot more now.


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

Many of us have the "It won't happen to me" mentality. I admit, I don't wear my kill-switch either and I own a 24' bay boat. It's not just myself or my crew members on board that are in danger it's many others who are out on the water enjoying themselves too. It's selfish and foolish not to. I'm actually going to Academy and buying a new kill-switch lanyard this week and going to start wearing it after reading some gruesome stories.

I pray I never need it in the 1st place, but if I do, I'll be thankful I'm hooked up.


----------

